# Need a fly pattern!



## Newf-Fly (Sep 8, 2009)

Here is the situation, going to Baffin Bay:texasflag end of March, open water, blind casting, possibly windy (in fact lets plan on that), fishing over rock structure, h20 depth 3-6'. What would you throw for big trout?

Need some ideas on what would be the best fly or a handfull of flies to try. 

My thoughts are big deciever patterns in chartrouse and black but this why forums exist.

Thanks


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

In that depth of water you might consider an intermediate line versus floating. Deceivers would be a good choice as well as clousers tied to look like mullet, and you could use some larger lead eyes to get the fly down to the trout depth. Big trout will be happy to eat a tarpon fly too.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Under the conditions that you discribed I would use a Clouser. For big trout I like the larger clouser #1-#2 in char./white, pink/white, and burntorgane/tan. I would also go with several different lead eye sizes that way you can get to the depth that you need. The deciever is also a good choose but getting it down 4ft could be a problem. I would add a split shot. Like stated earlier an intermidiate or sink tip line will also help. Good luck.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I like your idea of the big deceiver. Much easier to blind cast than having a big weighted clouser whistling by your ear. Use the intermediate line if you need to get down a couple feet, but I wouldn't discount a big trout coming up to take a fat deceiver fished higher in the water with a floating line, and that would also be easier to throw than the intermediate line.

Also be sure you have a stripping basket!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*suggestion...*

let me start by saying that i lived in riviera, and guided fly fishermen on baffin/alazan/etc for a long time

if you want to catch big trout on fly that time of the year forget the deep water and the rocks - don't spend all day blind casting in that **** - sight cast them

have someone drop you off on the south or north shoreline depending on wind on soft, semi-muddy grassy flat on the south shoreline, cayo del grullo lakes or in alazan bay (especially in the "corners" of these lakes) and walk - quietly - there are a lot of very large trout in very shallow water that are always overlooked because people think only the rocks hold the big fish

every big trout i ever caught on fly rod in spring time was in water at the deepest only slightly above my knees, and i've seen and casted to them in water much shallower than that - i've caught some pretty big ones on baffin in march, although alazan bay has the most potential for big fly caught trout

those big fish like "quiet" places

WF8F, or larger
chartreuse/white deceiver style patterns are fine - don't sweat the fly selection as much as your approach, but i'd stick to baitfish since 98% of what they're feeding on in march is mullet
fluoro tippet

of course, you can blind-cast near the rocks til your arm falls off, and who knows what might happen then

oh - and you're also likely to see some very large redfish while looking for the trout - not a lot - but they could be big

just my $0.02

good luck on your trip - baffin is a great place - under appreciated fly fishing waters as far as i'm concerned


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

Hotspot much? Don't complain when your big trout spots are loaded up with all these googans surfing the net to find out where to fish.



But all that's bunk anyway. Everybody worth their salt knows the big trout are out in the middle of the deep bays.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

flywader said:


> Hotspot much? Don't complain when your big trout spots are loaded up with all these googans surfing the net to find out where to fish.
> 
> But all that's bunk anyway. Everybody worth their salt knows the big trout are out in the middle of the deep bays.


that's fine, you choose to believe whatever you want to believe - don't know who you are or care what your opinion is

i offered up a suggestion to someone that had a question about baffin - and that was based on experience from having lived at the back end of the bay for many years

i don't mind sharing info with fly fishermen like this, because fools like you will continue to pound away at the rocks anyway


----------



## Newf-Fly (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys, will post some pictures! Bart, sent you a PM.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

bartfromcorpus said:


> that's fine, you choose to believe whatever you want to believe - don't know who you are or care what your opinion is
> 
> i offered up a suggestion to someone that had a question about baffin - and that was based on experience from having lived at the back end of the bay for many years
> 
> i don't mind sharing info with fly fishermen like this, because fools like you will continue to pound away at the rocks anyway


 You ever hang out at Country Luau?
There is some trout there.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

flywader said:


> Hotspot much? Don't complain when your big trout spots are loaded up with all these googans surfing the net to find out where to fish.
> 
> But all that's bunk anyway. Everybody worth their salt knows the big trout are out in the middle of the deep bays.


There is a 10 lb trout under every piece of worm poop. You got to use the Corkey. I aint talkin about the retard.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

How about I just mail one of these flies to you? The design I found on a old site by Ray Ramirez down in the Valley He's revamped everything and I can no longer find that image. It goes deep and looks stupid.

Or better yet; "There are no fish in Baffin Bay".


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

All BS aside, you got some good advice, I wouldn't mind fishing some deeper rocks, but my experiences down there in the spring says you would be much better off covering a smaller pool of shallow water. Throw Clousers in the grassless water, Try a large seaducer in the shallows and or around the grass. Ask around for color patterns that are working on conventional gear and match that. You can't go wrong with chartreuse white, or pink, possibly black with a contract color. 

Have a great time down south!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It might be cheating but don't forget the spoonfly.


----------

